# Resistance Release Help



## TX_Husker (Jan 26, 2011)

Trying to move from thumb release to resistance release. Having trouble figuring out how much tension to set it at. I’ve learned I was often creeping with thumb and sitting to light in valley. So I’m trying to pull into back wall more. Shooting at 4yds I can set it so I can release safety and not fire but if I got to 20yds more often than not it fires as I let off the thumb. Then sometimes I struggle to get it to fire.
Wondering if I should set it high so I have to work harder at getting it to fire and develop muscle memory more before worrying about sitting it lower? Just having trouble with a consistent holding pressure.
Any tips for moving activation to my subconscious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Use a practice loop and do 1000 repetitions. Literally. Seriously.



Adjust length so you can simulate the draw size on your bow.



The paracord is too thick for most release hooks, so tie a d-loop using thinner cord.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Use solid form and consistent form, especially the angle of the handle for your resistance release, in relation to the ground.

Huh?



If you tilt the handle of the resistance release way backwards, you get ONE firing pressure.
If you tilt the handle of the resistance release way FORWARDS, you get a different firing pressure.
So, hand the lay back angle of the handle for the resistance release DEAD consistent,
and you will get DEAD consistent firing pressure. That's why you do the 1000 repetitions with the paracord practice loop, so you can get the release to fire dead consistent for firing pressure, for firing timing, by developing DEAD consistent muscle memory.

This means the height of your release elbow ABOVE your release wrist has go to become dead consistent.
Sometimes LOW elbow (release side), sometimes HIGH elbow (release side),
and you just changed the angle of the handle, and you will SWEAR the release fires HOT and fired COLD all by itself,
and it was ALL you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TX_Husker said:


> Trying to move from thumb release to resistance release. Having trouble figuring out how much tension to set it at. I’ve learned I was often creeping with thumb and sitting to light in valley. So I’m trying to pull into back wall more. Shooting at 4yds I can set it so I can release safety and not fire but if I got to 20yds more often than not it fires as I let off the thumb. Then sometimes I struggle to get it to fire.
> Wondering if I should set it high so I have to work harder at getting it to fire and develop muscle memory more before worrying about sitting it lower? Just having trouble with a consistent holding pressure.
> Any tips for moving activation to my subconscious?
> 
> ...


HOW you grip the handle of the resistance release will CHANGE the firing pressure. 
What?
Huh?

Sometimes you hold the handle of the resistance release like this.





You will get one firing pressure.

Other times, you hold the handle of the resistance release like THIS.





Back of hand is flatter, so the distance from the release hook to your wrist is now LONGER
and you SWEAR the release is firing stone colder, taking much longer to fire, running out of air.

Grip the handle consistently, get the exact same amount of finger curl around the handle.



This is a Carter Evolution release with a custom diameter knob from ex-okie. I have a "deep" grip around the handle, and the extra large safety knob, I bury at the bottom of my thumb.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

I can say that my Stan Perfex R is VERY picky when it comes to consistency, too.
Perfect form, and follow through, and it fires with just a couple pounds of pressure. ANYTHING isn’t right, and it can feel like you’re pulling 20lbs! I have a love/hate relationship with it right now. But definitely learning a lot.


----------



## TX_Husker (Jan 26, 2011)

So I put the pinky extension on the perfex R LN and if I load it up then add some pressure with pinky it is starting to fire when I want. But is this a proper way to work a resistance? It seems like I’m just switching from thumb activation I use on sx3 to pinky on this? I shoot the sx3 pretty well 95% of time but have moments of weakness where I let release hand creep up and I punch it. Was hoping to maybe solve this with resistance and wipe the 2 or 3 8s I get in a 3D round out. My typical 3D scores are 300-310 so I don’t necessarily suck but I want to get closer to a buckle by bumping score about 10pts which killing the 8’s would do as those are usually all on my poor execution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

With my tension release the inconsistencies definitely come from hand position and tension in the hand. If I grip the release deep into my fingers it will fire quickly, if at the tips it slows down.

I really had to commit to just shooting that release for a while, I had a weird run for a bit that the release would fire on my first shot of the day as soon as I et the thumb peg go, think I had too much tension in my hand for some reason on the first shot.


----------

